

Show HN: The Data Drive – A Printed/collaged Reproduction of Facebook - saaaam
http://thedatadrive.com

======
Renevith
Very impressive -- lots more depth than I expected and the satire stays sharp
the whole way through. For a challenge, find your way into the deep web...

